# Copying a sheet in Excel 2007 to another workbook - won't copy formulas



## caminter (Mar 24, 2010)

I am using Office 2007. Whenever I am in Excel and I copy an entire worksheet to another/new book, it copies the sheet but on the new worksheet, the formulas have not been copied - only hard numbers. My coworker does not have this problem - formulas appear on the copied worksheet.  Why aren't mine?


----------



## Elkar (Mar 17, 2008)

Are you opening the new workbook in the same instance of Excel? Or are you starting a separate instance for the new workbook? That may be the problem. Try making sure that both workbooks are in the same instance of Excel. Some information (like formulas) are not copied across applications (such as two separate Excel applications).

HTH
Elkar


----------

